# Australia or Canada



## saqibmughal00

Hi Guys,

I have been in a very challenging situation and need fair advice with pros and cons. I have received invites from Norther Territory Australia for 491 - Skilled (visa granted ) and Saskatchewan Canada for PNP (Visa under process, expected grant in 3 months). 

I need to decide which option I should select and what is better in sense of living and working. My profession is Civil Engineer / Project management professional and I will be relocating with family (wife and 2 children's).

Your valuable feedback will be much appreciated.


----------



## Moulard

All jokes aside... do you prefer 30 degrees or -30 degrees


----------



## Bevdeforges

Agree with Moulard - if climate is a consideration for you, the difference is rather striking.

You need to define for yourself what you are hoping to achieve in making the big move. Are you looking to max out your salary and/or career potential? Consider your children's educational and career potential? What about your wife's career aspirations? And then there is that climate difference. Saskatchewan can get really really cold in the winter. And Australia gets really really hot in the summer (which is basically at the same time as Canada's winter).


----------



## Moulard

Darwin has a tropical climate... in the wet season expect 25 -30 degrees and 80% humidity (Nov - April) ; in the dry season 20-30 degrees and lower humidity

But in many ways the two are likely to be very similar, small, remote and far more limited opportunities than you would get in a larger city.

Darwin, Regina and Saskatoon are all about the same size (about 250k people or there about if my memory is correct.) 

Dilli, in Timor Leste is probably the closest city of any size to Darwin (750km). Its About 3000km from Darwin to Perth or Brisbane... further to other capital cities

Mining, Oil and Gas and Cattle are the largest industries in the Northern Territory with a lot of those jobs being being Fly-In Fly-Out simply due to the distances involved.

I suspect Saskatchewan is similar in terms of its primary industry profile

Of course there are other industries, but to get an idea of the job market in Darwin you might try sights like Seek.com.au ; LinkedIn etc.

You will get a better response re personal experiences if you post in the Australia and Canada forums


----------



## ImmiAU

major difference :
climate: Aus is much better than Ca except you like cold winder
Education: Ca seems better than Aus
working: you have change to work in US if in CA
jat lag: if you need contact with your nation, the time zones are different
LANG: you have chance to learn Franch in CA

the first entry date can be extented to the must arrival before date, which means you can enter in 5 years nor 1year. But I am not sure if it works with 491


----------



## saqibmughal00

Moulard said:


> Darwin has a tropical climate... in the wet season expect 25 -30 degrees and 80% humidity (Nov - April) ; in the dry season 20-30 degrees and lower humidity
> 
> But in many ways the two are likely to be very similar, small, remote and far more limited opportunities than you would get in a larger city.
> 
> Darwin, Regina and Saskatoon are all about the same size (about 250k people or there about if my memory is correct.)
> 
> Dilli, in Timor Leste is probably the closest city of any size to Darwin (750km). Its About 3000km from Darwin to Perth or Brisbane... further to other capital cities
> 
> Mining, Oil and Gas and Cattle are the largest industries in the Northern Territory with a lot of those jobs being being Fly-In Fly-Out simply due to the distances involved.
> 
> I suspect Saskatchewan is similar in terms of its primary industry profile
> 
> Of course there are other industries, but to get an idea of the job market in Darwin you might try sights like Seek.com.au ; LinkedIn etc.
> 
> You will get a better response re personal experiences if you post in the Australia and Canada forums


thanks for such detailed response and It really helped me a lot in preparation of story board for decision making. appreciated


----------



## Nononymous

ImmiAU said:


> LANG: you have chance to learn Franch in CA


About as much chance of learning French in Saskatchewan as in Australia. (Perhaps that's unfair - in the two cities there are probably a few French immersion schools one could send their children to.) 

Winters can be very cold, summers hot. The decision might depend on the jobs available and the location. By all accounts Saskatoon isn't too bad, for a smaller prairie city.


----------



## ARPC

Please let us know what you decide! (I’m voting for Canada because you seem both exceedingly rational and adventure-curious).


----------



## ImmiAU

I bet he will choose Canada. reason:
491 is a regional TR, now it is not easy to convert to PR, maybe cost up to 2 years after 2 years living.
PNP also need about 1.5 year to get PR from federration.
The Canadian path is much more certain.



ARPC said:


> Please let us know what you decide! (I’m voting for Canada because you seem both exceedingly rational and adventure-curious).


----------



## ARPC

And the cross country skiing!


----------



## rbound

saqibmughal00 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have been in a very challenging situation and need fair advice with pros and cons. I have received invites from Norther Territory Australia for 491 - Skilled (visa granted ) and Saskatchewan Canada for PNP (Visa under process, expected grant in 3 months).
> 
> I need to decide which option I should select and what is better in sense of living and working. My profession is Civil Engineer / Project management professional and I will be relocating with family (wife and 2 children's).
> 
> Your valuable feedback will be much appreciated.


Hi, don't forget to review your housing opportunities, options and costs. Check market prices and potential for appreciation, cost of heating and cooling would be a major expense. My vote is for Canada, with US across the border there would be wider opportunities for children's education. Here is a link to housing search in Saskatchewan: SK Real Estate - Saskatchewan Homes For Sale | Zillow


----------



## uk in canada

saqibmughal00 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have been in a very challenging situation and need fair advice with pros and cons. I have received invites from Norther Territory Australia for 491 - Skilled (visa granted ) and Saskatchewan Canada for PNP (Visa under process, expected grant in 3 months).
> 
> I need to decide which option I should select and what is better in sense of living and working. My profession is Civil Engineer / Project management professional and I will be relocating with family (wife and 2 children's).
> 
> Your valuable feedback will be much appreciated.


Don't go to Canada unless you like 8 months of winter and 4 summer also wages are low here and work life is zero the company's think they own you and don't like it when you take time off
Also foods crap unless you like smoked or cinnamon 
I've been in Canada 8 years and wish I had went somewhere else totally sick of winter now we were in the minus 40s for a few weeks and I hate shoveling snow now
If I was in your shoes I would go to assie land
Bills here are expensive our 2 month bill for elec and gas was 700 dollars and winter is no over yet 
Will warm up in May then cold again in Oct you also pay for everything here like banking etc 
Everybody wants your money but no one wants to pay you any
Our carbon tax is going up to 400 %so gas/petrol will ne 2 bucks a little and they think 40 miles to the gallon is new here most cars and trucks do about 12_28 to the gallon and everything is miles away as Canada is big bur not many people
Cell phones are the most expensive in the world and internet is slow and expensive
We pay 160onth for crap tv and slow internet


----------



## uk in canada

uk in canada said:


> Don't go to Canada unless you like 8 months of winter and 4 summer also wages are low here and work life is zero the company's think they own you and don't like it when you take time off
> Also foods crap unless you like smoked or cinnamon
> I've been in Canada 8 years and wish I had went somewhere else totally sick of winter now we were in the minus 40s for a few weeks and I hate shoveling snow now
> If I was in your shoes I would go to assie land
> Bills here are expensive our 2 month bill for elec and gas was 700 dollars and winter is no over yet
> Will warm up in May then cold again in Oct you also pay for everything here like banking etc
> Everybody wants your money but no one wants to pay you any
> Our carbon tax is going up to 400 %so gas/petrol will ne 2 bucks a little and they think 40 miles to the gallon is new here most cars and trucks do about 12_28 to the gallon and everything is miles away as Canada is big bur not many people
> Cell phones are the most expensive in the world and internet is slow and expensive
> We pay 160onth for crap tv and slow internet


If your going to sask there's no hills it's as flat as a plate they say if your dog runs away you can still see it 2 days later and they get really bad winters very bad move


----------



## rc12

My first deciding factor would be which one has a clearer path to permanent residency. If both are about the same, I'd decide based on employment opportunities. Then climate and travel time from home country.


----------

